# Pop Up With Mold



## LouP32 (Apr 22, 2009)

My neighbor just bought a pop-up camper from a friend for $350 bucks. It looks great from the outside, the only problem is it was put up damp and mold has formed on the inside canvas above the front bed. Does anyone know what to use to clean and contain the mold? Any suggestion will be appreciated!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

When we had it in our pop-up on the vinyl we used "Tilex Mold and Mildew". It came out real good.

Its not a good idea to use it on cloth. Bleach will pull the color.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Memories said:


> My neighbor just bought a pop-up camper from a friend for $350 bucks. It looks great from the outside, the only problem is it was put up damp and mold has formed on the inside canvas above the front bed. Does anyone know what to use to clean and contain the mold? Any suggestion will be appreciated!


soap and water with a scrub brush(powered Tide is best)...........then rinse with white vinger( use a towel or some type of rug real wet.) leave it poped up and let it air dry real good. Been there done that.







Then after it has dryed real good ...spray it real good with that stuff keeps canves dry.

Oh , I forgot to say be sure to take the beds out and lay them in the sun while you do all the cleaning.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

*Tilex Mold n Mildew or Simple Green. We used Simple Green and it removed the mold and mildew very easily.*


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I expect that some won't agree with this but here is what I used on my Jayco popup. It had canvas, not sunbrella or other "high tech" fabrics. I had it for four years and had serious mildew every spring when I opened it up.

Mix the following in a spray bottle and mist on the mildewed areas of the canvas. 
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup warm water
1/2 cup bleach

The mildew will fade away in a few seconds. To be safe I always misted again with straight water and blotted with an old towel. It did leave some light spots on the curtains when overspray hit them so use it on light colored canvas only.

The mildew remover smells pretty foul so ventilate well and use at your own risk. I would test it in a hidden area to be safe. This formula was given to me by someone on popupexplorer.com. I figure if anyone is going to know how to get rid of mildew on a popup it would be them.

This stuff usually removed the waterproofing so after it dried I applied 303 Fabric Guard. The 303 didn't seem to do much until I got it good and warm. I would apply it and then crank the heat up to eighty plus degrees for a couple hours.

When I traded in my Jayco it was twelve years old and the dealer asked if I had replaced the canvas since it looked so good.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure, tell them to trade it in for an OB!









Sorry, couldn't resist. We were fortunate to never get mold/mildew on our pop up, so I can't comment there.


----------

